

The Holistic Engineer - bcantrill
http://dtrace.org/blogs/ahl/2013/02/06/the-holistic-engineer/

======
bcantrill
I worked with Adam at Fishworks, and when bringing engineers into our way of
thinking, I used to describe this as engineering from "shower to support call"
(I do too much thinking in the shower) -- but I stopped when I realized that
this sounded a bit creepy if one views a shower only as hygiene. Adam's
nomenclature is much better -- and captures everything I have ever aspired for
in myself and sought out in others.

